# Sniper facts



## Operator (Jan 16, 2008)

The term sniper was developed during the 19th century during the British occupation of India. The term referred to a hunter of snipes, a game bird.

--

Ghillie suits were developed by Scottish game wardens during the 19th century to catch poachers.

--

Hiram Berdan (North) and Robert E. Lee (South) were the first in history to set up units of designated marksman or sharpshooters, this happened during the American Civil War.

--

The Germans, during WWI, were the first to use specially trained snipers.

--

The Russians were the first to employ snipers in two-man teams.

--

Hisketh Pritchard started the first Allied sniper school. (During WWI in the UK, trained both British and American snipers.)

--

Kipling devised the KIMs game for use by Canadian Snipers.

--

The best estimate as to the average amount of rounds expended per kill in the Vietnam Conflict (For U.S. Army Soldiers) is 200,000. The average rounds expended per kill by U.S. Army snipers in Vietnam was 1.3

--

The first U.S. Army sniper school was set up in 1954-55 during the Korean war (though after the cease fire) by the AMU (Army Marksmanship Unit)

--

The current U.S. Army sniper school was established in 1987

--

There is a sign at the USMC sniper school that reads "The average rounds expended per kill with the M16 in Vietnam was 50,000. Snipers averaged 1.3 rounds. The cost difference was $2300 v. 27 cents."

--

In World War II, German snipers recieved the following rewards:
 50 Kills  - Wrist Watch
 100 Kills - Hunting Rifle
 150 Kills - A personal hunting trip with Heinrich Himmler

--

The U.S. Army determined that the average soldier will only hit a man size target 10% of the time at 300 meters with the M16A2 rifle. The U.S. Army standard for snipers is to hit 90% first round hits at 600 meters with the M24 SWS. That is at least an 1800% improvement over the average soldier.

--

The most kills achieved by a female sniper was by Lyudmila M. Pavlichenko, a Russian sniper in WWII. She is credited with killing 309 enemy soldiers. 
--


----------



## Operator (Jan 16, 2008)

In World War II, German snipers recieved the following rewards:
50 Kills - Wrist Watch
100 Kills - Hunting Rifle


> 150 Kills - A personal hunting trip with Heinrich Himmler



haha


----------



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

Operator said:


> The Russians were the first to employ snipers in two-man teams.
> 
> 
> The most kills achieved by a female sniper was by Lyudmila M. Pavlichenko, a Russian sniper in WWII. She is credited with killing 309 enemy soldiers.
> --



Dont you mean two man or women teams.... lol :)


----------



## Firosche (Jan 31, 2008)

Operator said:


> In World War II, German snipers recieved the following rewards:
> 50 Kills  - Wrist Watch
> 100 Kills - Hunting Rifle
> 150 Kills - A personal hunting trip with Heinrich Himmler



No that is some funny $h!t right there...:)


----------



## JBS (May 27, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Operator*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At 200 kills, a tee shirt that says 


> "I got 200 confirmed kills, and all I got was this stinkin' t-shirt!"


----------



## 11B-B4 (Nov 30, 2008)

Ghilie means "man"......... aka Man suit! hahaha

I heard of a colonel on my last trip that gave a pair of guys 1911's for wacking out some HVT's pretty cool shit. My colonel would say... oh my gosh now we have all kinds of paper work to do!! you idiots!


----------



## pardus (Dec 1, 2008)

Operator said:


> Kipling devised the KIMs game for use by Canadian Snipers.



Total bullshit, that was from Rudyard Kipling's 1901 novel Kim, it was about training to be a spy.
How many Canadian snipers were there in 1901?  




11B-B4 said:


> Ghilie means "man".........



Wrong.


It means a fishing/hunting guide or type of shoe and in history meant a game keeper.


----------



## 11B-B4 (Dec 1, 2008)

pardus762 said:


> Total bullshit, that was from Rudyard Kipling's 1901 novel Kim, it was about training to be a spy.
> How many Canadian snipers were there in 1901?
> 
> 
> ...



The instructors always said it was a gameskeeper but elsewhere i heard it meaning Man from Scottish orgin 
 Never the less I stand humbly Corrected:
Ghillie or gillie is a Scottish dialect term that refers to a man or a boy who acts as an attendant on a fishing, fly fishing or a hunting or deer stalking expedition, primarily in Scotland in the Highlands or on a river such as the Spey River.

A ghillie may also serve as a gamekeeper employed by a landowner to prevent poaching on his lands, control unwelcome natural predators such as fox or otter and monitor the health of the wildlife.


----------

